# 8" superduty looking for work in MA/ RI



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 03 f250 with a 8" hd fisher plow and am looking for work in Massachusetts, Rhode Island. thanks guys.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Try Landscape Product and Services in freetown 1-800 Landscape. Ny Buddy works for them. They got tons of lots. They pay 65/hr and give out alot of hours.


----------



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm still looking for work... more accounts.... or subs. I'm reliable with reliable equipment. 

Thanks.


----------

